# Priority Pass for VIP Lounges -- anyone used it?



## Cathyb (Feb 9, 2006)

We are doing 6 trips in the next 12 months and are just the normal traveler (retired, not accruing a lot of miles). I came across Priority Pass which claims 450 VIP lounges available across airline lines.  For $99 annual fee plus $24pp each time we visit, we are supposed to be able to use any VIP lounge -- can this be true?  

We will be visiting Bangkok, Sydney, New York, San Antonio, Jacksonville and fly out of Los Angeles -- it seems like a dream come true that they are on their list.

Tuggers, have you (1) Heard of this organization and (2) used them.  Any cautions I should be aware of?    Thank you!


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 9, 2006)

My understanding, from Flyertalk.com, is that these are not the regular airline lounges.  They are separate lounges not connected to any airline.  In other words, there is no way that American Airlines is letting you in their lounge with a priority pass.  I would suggest asking on flyertalk.com or doing a search there.  Linda


----------



## Dave M (Feb 9, 2006)

Another consideration is where in the individual airports the lounges are located. Some - but not all - of the lounges maybe affiliated with airlines you expect to fly.

For a better analysis of the program, go to this FlyerTalk link and enter *"priority pass"* (with the quotes), *airports* and *lounges* as your search terms, using the Search feature on the blue bar, just like at TUG. You'll see about 130 threads, most of which you can easily determine from the title whether they are worth reading.


----------



## Mush (Feb 9, 2006)

They are the regular lounges, from lots of different airlines. If you PM me I'll look up which ones at your various destinations. For example, New York (La Guardia) is the Continental Presidents Club, the Delta Crown Room Club, the Northwest Worldclub, and the United Red Carpet Club. Kennedy is the KAL lounge.  You just give them your PP card, they scan it in and it is automatically billed. No fuss, no muss.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 9, 2006)

The following lounges participate in the Priority Pass program in the airports you mentioned:

Bangkok: Louis' Lounge, Terminal 1 (Max 2-hr stay); Louis' Tavern VIP Golden Lounge Terminal 1 (Max 2-hr. stay); Louis' Tavern VIP Golden Lounge Terminal 2 (Max 2-hr. stay)

Sydney: United Red Carpet Club (Int'l Terminal - Pier C)

Los Angeles: Northwest World Club Terminal 2; Alaska Airlines Boardroom Terminal 3; Delta Crown Room Terminal 5; Continental Presidents' Club Terminal 6

San Antonio: Mexicana Salon Ejecutivo Terminal 1; Continental Presidents' Club Terminal 2

Jacksonville: Delta Crown Room Club Concourse A

Mush listed New York above.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 16, 2006)

*Exactly what I needed!*

Thank you all for your information.  So far no negatives, so it sounds like it really does what they say it does!


----------

